# 1965 Pontiac GTO Iris Mist Question



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

For 1965 was the Iris Mist a color unique to the GTO or did it come on the Tempest/Lemans too?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I've seen GP's and 2+2's in Iris Mist, not sure if it was for "specialty" cars or just an additional charge for the color.

My dad had a 66 Dodge Charger that was painted a similar color called "evening orchid".


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

My Acme automotive paint color book shows the color as paint code "P" and was a 1965 Pontiac only color option, so it could have been ordered on any model. After '65, the color could be had as a special order color on the Pontiac cars. My '67 GTO convert was this color and the '67 National Geographic carried an ad for a '67 GTO HT in Iris Mist. I recall many years back a 1968 Bonneville that was Iris Mist and I believe a white vinyl top. As most seem to find out on the forum, that it is hard to know exactly what the special order paint color was IF the car has been stripped & repainted and there is no trace/evidence left of the original color as the PHS documents only seem to denote the "special color" code, but not the color - but there may be instances where it was noted, but most don't seem to specify.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I found a 65 Lemans online that had that code and was cloned to a GTO after I posted this question. I would assume that it would be an incredibly rare car as the Iris Mist was a rare color even for GTOs.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Chevrolet used the color in '65 and called it Evening Orchid. I've never heard that name being used as a Chrysler color. Learn something every day... Cadillac had a very similar color in '58-'60 and it was called Persian Sand. I had a Matchbox model of a '58 Caddy 60 Special around 1965 and it was that color, which I thought was super cool at the time. Not a common color back then, and with lacquer technology back then, went chalkboard flat in about 2-3 years if the car was parked in the sun.


----------



## Rex Young (Jun 2, 2016)

Iris Mist 1965 Pontiac GTO - Paint Cross Reference


----------

